# This is what the speedsolving forum looked like in 2007.



## 4Chan (Mar 17, 2012)

Just for the sake of nostalgia or for the people who joined after the look of the forum changed.

Part of me misses that 4x4 in the banner and how many times I've tried to solve it in my head.


Wayback machine.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 17, 2012)

rubiks.has.it REPRESENT


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 17, 2012)

Doesn't even feel like that long ago.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 17, 2012)

Somebody want to upload this to tinypic? I can't see things on imgur.


----------



## emolover (Mar 17, 2012)

Interestingly it looks primitive.

This makes me feel bad for how many posts I have made since August 2010.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 17, 2012)

emolover said:


> This makes me feel bad for how many posts I have made since August 2010.


 
< comparing it to my post count in less than half the time


----------



## tx789 (Mar 17, 2012)

I think the look changed with like 3 days of me joining I've posted like 4 or something posted or 1 then it changed but I joind sept 2010


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 17, 2012)

Chris you're back! Hope you're here to stay :3


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 17, 2012)

I much prefer the new design.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Mar 17, 2012)

Who has the record for most number of post ?


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 17, 2012)

I believe it was Arnaud back in the days.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 17, 2012)

Now, I think it's Mike Hughey.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 9, 2016)

Bump bump for the history lesson.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 9, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Bump bump for the history lesson.



Bump bump for the new update.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 9, 2016)

Nostalgia much.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for the history lesson.


----------



## gyroninja (Apr 10, 2016)

Minus the banner, the forums look a lot better than what we have now. They look really clean and straight to the point.


----------



## IQubic (Apr 10, 2016)

This is how the forum used to look when I visited it a long time ago.. Never knew how to make an account. Then the change occured and I saw how to do it. 

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------

